# Courier/Parcel Delivery from Germany



## protocols (Mar 13, 2016)

Can anyone recommend what the best way is to send a Laptop and Smartphone from Germany to South Africa?


it must be a "door to door" delivery, otherwise SAPO will most likely get involved which is a risk I can not take
DHL Express does not deliver Laptops and Smartphones from Germany to South Africa
UPS does, but it requires quite some paper work (EORI number etc.)


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Unfortunately in our experience the only way that is safe and free is with a friend or someone travelling from one country to the other.


----------

